# Funny smelling beef still good?



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 9, 2020)

Hey y'all! So... Sam's Club had no meat left yesterday, except sausages, lamb and 3 cryovaced sirloin tip roasts. I bought one of the roasts, planning to cut it in 4 pieces and vacuum seal it for the freezer. Once I cut into, I noticed it had an unpleasant smell.  It wasn't exactly a rotten smell, but certainly not appetizing. I thought normally beef shouldn't really have any smell at all. It had some fat, sinew, and such that I trimmed. Could that have been causing the smell? I packed it and put it in the freezer, threw away the wrapper... might have wasted my money... not sure I want to eat it now. The smell even stuck in my nose for a few hours afterward. What do you all think?


----------



## bigfurmn (May 9, 2020)

I'm no professional but.... NOPE. If you have any questions pass on it.


----------



## jcam222 (May 9, 2020)

Take it back, even if meats scarce no need to eat possibly spoiled meat. Call ahead and see if they have beef or beef by the case you can get. You can usually get more than what’s out that way.


----------



## Dr. Dobbins (May 9, 2020)

If it smells funny toss it.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 9, 2020)

Cryovac sometimes causes an unpleasant smell for a few minutes after its removed from pack. Trust your nose though if in doubt


----------



## thirdeye (May 9, 2020)

I've never had any issues with Sam's Club meats, but usually you don't have to actually return a spoiled item, just take your receipt and it will be replaced.


----------



## desertlites (May 9, 2020)

Yup what Jake said. More than once I've smelled unpleasant oder from cryovac packaging. You be the judge Kris.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2020)

Any Cryo-Vac red meat will have minerally smell like that of rust or blood. It is not unpleasant, just unusual. Hunters and Butcher's know it well. This mild Funk should dissipate in a minute or two and can be easily rinsed away. If over a few minutes or after a rinse, you find the aroma is even mildly unpleasant. The meat has seen better days. Especially if the smell is on the interior of freshly cut meat. Take it back...JJ


----------



## Blues1 (May 9, 2020)

Nothing to lose by taking it back. Chances are they'll take care of you.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 9, 2020)

If he's saying the smell lingered I just would call Sam's to see how to get my money back. Personally*** I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 9, 2020)

I don’t mess with food. If it smells odd toss it. Hell I had to rinse off 3 ribs today because the sauce I added to them upon reheat has crack in the lid and I could tell if it was ever sealed but I wasn’t messing around


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, guys. It worked out. Sam's refunded me for the bad meat.


----------

